
Rails 5 and Vue.js: how to stop worrying and love the front end - mkdev_me
https://mkdev.me/en/posts/rails-5-vue-js-how-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-frontend
======
localhostdotdev
started using stimulus and loving it so far, got sick of react and jquery
(trying to use plain js + underscore + my own "utils")

